# Web Easy Pro 7 - Changing Page Links?



## JoeMaster (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got my site all ready to go, but was curious about something: is there a way to change the page links? When I preview my site, I notice that in the address bar each page's link shows up "http://..........preview_001.html", "preview_002.html", "preview_003.html", and so on, etc. 

Is there any way to change "*preview_xxx.html* to a desired name, like "aboutus.html" or "contact.html", etc.?

(Hopefully this is making sense)


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Rename the actual page(find it on your PC).

Then in the code change the href attribute of the links.

e.g:
change

```
<a href="blah/preview_xxx.html">Link</a>
```
to

```
<a href="blah/aboutus.html">Link</a>
```
Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## JoeMaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Alrighty. Then that leads me to a second question: how do you view the source code in Web Easy Pro 7? I've been up and down the program for the last half-hour and haven't found a way to view each page's source code.


Thanks for the help, by the way, Jamey.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha, okay, personaly i don't like web easy pro 7 and i haven't even used it myself (basically a good number of threads i answer are about web [not so] easy). Their program isn't well-documented online either so i suggest their help or something like that.

If not, find the files in explorer and open them with notepad.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## slatture (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you try "Modify Page Title"?

Also, do you have any example code for the Custom Script Assistant?
I've been trying to get the Feedback form to send the data, but no luck so far.
Thanks.


----------



## JoeMaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, gotta another problem for you:

I made my site with a resolution of 1440 x 900. And unfortunately Avanquest informed me that there is no way to make it automatically _center_ on other web browsers with smaller screen resolutions. However, I _know_ that there has to be a way, at least by going through the HTML codes or something. So, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll have to post your code for us to help you on this.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## JoeMaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Okee-doke. Here it is (if this is the right thing):


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<!-- Generated by Avanquest Technology v:7.0. For information please visit: http://www.avanquestusa.com/ -->
<html lang="en">
<head>
	<title> Lion's Mouth Entertainment </title>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css;">
	<meta name="Author" content="Lion's Mouth Entertainment">
	<meta name="Keywords" content="Lion's Mouth Entertainment, Star Wars, Audio Dramas, The Age of the Swords, Joe Harrison">
	<meta name="Description" content="Your home for multimedia productions from the lion's mouth. LME features fan-made quality audio dramas to download free for your enjoyment.">
	<script src="lme_g.js" type="text/javascript"></script>		<!--// Document Script //-->

	<style type="text/css"><!--
		.f01	{font: 16px 'arial', helvetica, sans-serif;color:#000000; } -->
	</style>
	<script src="lme_e.js" type="text/javascript"></script>		<!--// External Script //-->
</head>


<body background="lme001b01.jpg" bgcolor="#000000" text="#000000" link="#ff0000" vlink="#800080" alink="#ffffff" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0">
	<div style="position:absolute;left:544;top:217;width:351;height:48;">
		<img src="news%26updates.png" title="" alt="news%26updates.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0">
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:341;top:264;width:754;height:223;">
		<img src="lme001002.gif" title="" alt="lme001002.gif" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0">
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:0;top:188;width:1440;height:26;">
		<img src="lme001001.gif" title="" alt="lme001001.gif" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0">
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:420;top:4;width:594;height:207;">
		<img src="logo%20design.png" title="" alt="logo%20design.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0">
	</div>
	<div class="f01" style="position:absolute;left:365;top:287;width:711;height:213;">
		<div><font face="Albertus MT"><strong>Thursday, January 1st 2008 -</strong></font></div>  
		<div><font face="Albertus MT">As you can see, Lion's Mouth Entertainment has undergone a significant redesign. Bear with us,  
		the site is still under construction, but all the main "attractions" should be up and available to view. Note: you may have to tell  
		Internet Explorer to allow the ActiveX Control, as that's the only way to view the pop-down menus on the navigation bar above. However,  
		if you are unable to do this, simply click on any of the links themselves and it will take you to a page where you can manually select  
		what radio show or audio drama page you would like to view.</font></div>  
		<div><font face="Albertus MT"></font> </div>  
		<div><font face="Albertus MT">Feel free to shoot us an e-mail and let us know what you think of  
		the new design!</font></div>
	</div>
	<div class="f01" style="position:absolute;left:449;top:521;width:541;height:61;">
		<div align="center"><font color="#ffffff" size="2"><span style="font-size: 10pt; font-family: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'times new roman'; mso-ansi-language: en-us; mso-fareast-language: en-us; mso-bidi-language: ar-sa">Website and Lion's Mouth Entertainment copyright © 2008.</span></font></div>  
		<div align="center"><font size="2"><span style="font-size: 10pt; font-family: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'times new roman'; mso-ansi-language: en-us; mso-fareast-language: en-us; mso-bidi-language: ar-sa"><font color="#ffffff">Website designed by <strong>Joe Harrison.</strong></font></span></font></div>
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:460;top:194;width:58;height:15;">
		<a href="index.html">
			<img src="01home.png" title="" alt="01home.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0"></a>
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:536;top:194;width:119;height:15;">
		<div style="position:absolute; visibility:hidden; z-index:9999; white-space:nowrap; width:320px;border: 1px solid #000000;">
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="altaradio.html">
				ALTA Radio</a></div>
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="tsxm.html">
				Tosche Station eXM</a></div>
		</div>
		<a  href="radioshows.html" onmouseover="wePopupShow(this,1,'#ff0000','\'Arial\', Helvetica, sans-serif','13px','bold','normal','none','center',0,'#000000','solid','#ff0000',1,2,'#ffffff','#ff0000');" onmouseout="wePopupHide(this);">
			<img src="02radioshows.png" title="" alt="02radioshows.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0"></a>
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:673;top:194;width:128;height:15;">
		<div style="position:absolute; visibility:hidden; z-index:9999; white-space:nowrap; width:320px;border: 1px solid #000000;">
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="cote.html">
				Star Wars: Conquest of the Empire</a></div>
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="missiontoqalabar.html">
				Star Wars: Colonel Ledok and the Mission to Qalabar</a></div>
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="cotr.html">
				Star Wars: Crusade of the Rebellion</a></div>
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="highstakes.html">
				Star Wars: High Stakes</a></div>
			<div onmouseover="wePopupOver(this);" onmouseout="wePopupAway(this);">
			<a href="aots.html">
				The Age of the Swords</a></div>
		</div>
		<a  href="audiodramas.html" onmouseover="wePopupShow(this,1,'#cc0000','\'Arial\', Helvetica, sans-serif','13px','bold','normal','none','center',0,'#000000','solid','#ff0000',1,2,'#ffffff','#ff0000');" onmouseout="wePopupHide(this);">
			<img src="03audiodramas.png" title="" alt="03audiodramas.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0"></a>
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:819;top:194;width:56;height:15;">
		<a href="links.html">
			<img src="04links.png" title="" alt="04links.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0"></a>
	</div>
	<div style="position:absolute;left:893;top:194;width:84;height:15;">
		<a href="aboutus.html">
			<img src="05aboutus.png" title="" alt="05aboutus.png" align="top" border="0" vspace="0" hspace="0"></a>
	</div>
</body>
</html>
```
*EDIT:* This is what the site currently looks like: http://www.starwarsfanworks.com/lionsmouth

So you can see how you have to constantly scroll (horizontally) to the middle of the page.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Alright what you have to do is go through your code, replacing anything that says:
(in style tags)

```
position:absolute;left: [some value];
```
to

```
margin-left:auto; margin-right:auto;
```
So it goes from:

```
<div class="f01" style="position:absolute;left:365;top:287;width:711;height:213;">
```
to

```
<div class="f01" style="margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto; top:287;width:711;height:213;">
```

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

